# Leslie Sanderson-Engineer Tankers



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm trying to find out anything about Les (now deceased) a second cousin from South Shields.who sailed as an engineer on tankers.I'm guessing that he sailed in the 40's,50's and possibly 60's,but sadly no-one is left of the family who can provide any details.Any scraps of info would be greatly appreciated.Many thanks........Doug


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

*Tankers*

Hello Geordie lad.
I am from South Shields and the only Tanker lad I know is Colin Robertson who was with BP. Sadly Colin has passed away and is survived by his wife Olga who now lives in Whickham.
There are some fine pictires of the River Tyne and some of Tugs and Ships at the Website 'Tyne Tugs'.
I now live in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. I was with Blue Funnel in the late Sixties/ Early Seventies, and then came the Box Boats.....not as much fun with 24 hour turnrounds,
Best regards 
Succour.


----------



## shaun watson (Mar 18, 2009)

my father served with common brothers from 1954 but died in 1981 i think i do remember hearing the name sanderson do you know of any ships he served on? regards
shaun watson


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Shaun.Sadly,I don't know which ships he served on.My late Dad was my last best hope of getting this information,but in his later years the memory was gone.I know he had a daughter,Heather,but I have not been able to contact her.
There must be way of accessing his MN records,but from this side of the pond,I don't know where to start.Cheers....Doug


----------



## white1 (Dec 27, 2011)

*good*

I have been looking for this topic for a long time, thank you so much


----------

